# Which USB Wifi?

## Ahri

I need to buy a USB wifi dongle and immediately thought "madwifi", but it seems they don't support any USB devices whatsoever. So my question is; which USB wifi dongle would you guys recommend from experience? I want 802.11g support, but that's my only other stipulation other than USB.

If anyone's interested it's the Mini 1200lg-usb on http://ztechshop.net/computers/miniseries/ that I'm going to be plugging this into, and it does have a CF slot, so if there's a viable CF option I'd consider that too.

I do have a supported PCMCIA card (I believe it's the Netgear WG511T 108 Mbps Wireless PC Card) that I'd just love to jam in there.... *sigh*

Over to you; any suggestions?

----------

## CooSee

 *Ahri wrote:*   

> I need to buy a USB wifi dongle and immediately thought "madwifi", but it seems they don't support any USB devices whatsoever. So my question is; which USB wifi dongle would you guys recommend from experience? I want 802.11g support, but that's my only other stipulation other than USB.
> 
> If anyone's interested it's the Mini 1200lg-usb on http://ztechshop.net/computers/miniseries/ that I'm going to be plugging this into, and it does have a CF slot, so if there's a viable CF option I'd consider that too.
> 
> I do have a supported PCMCIA card (I believe it's the Netgear WG511T 108 Mbps Wireless PC Card) that I'd just love to jam in there.... *sigh*
> ...

 

using ASUS WL-167g USB WLAN Adapter here  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Exclamation: 

worked perfect with ' ndiswrapper '  :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Ahri

I'd prefer a native Linux solution if possible; I'm not exactly religious about open source, but when it comes to buying hardware for a 100% Linux box, I'd prefer to fund companies that release their specs. If at all possible.

----------

## CooSee

 *Ahri wrote:*   

> I'd prefer a native Linux solution if possible; I'm not exactly religious about open source, but when it comes to buying hardware for a 100% Linux box, I'd prefer to fund companies that release their specs. If at all possible.

 

of course it' s 100% Linux compatible   :Exclamation: 

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

it's a ' rt73 '   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Ahri

Cool, ok, I can get it off Amazon UK for £17.88 inc. delivery.

Are there any other suggestions before I go ahead with that? Cheaper being better  :Wink: 

----------

## CooSee

 *Ahri wrote:*   

> Cool, ok, I can get it off Amazon UK for £17.88 inc. delivery.
> 
> Are there any other suggestions before I go ahead with that? Cheaper being better 

 

IMHO it's a good price, ... i paid 25 € here in Germany, ... 3 € more   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Exclamation: 

EDIT: on ASUS Germany there's a new version incl. 128MB FlashDisk, maybe you can get it  :Exclamation: 

http://www.asus.de/products.aspx?l1=12&l2=42&l3=136&l4=0&model=1745&modelmenu=1

EDIT1: http://gentoo-wiki.com/RT73

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Ahri

Thanks for the advice CooSee, I ordered one off eBay and will look forward to setting it up this weekend  :Smile: 

----------

## CooSee

 *Ahri wrote:*   

> Thanks for the advice CooSee, I ordered one off eBay and will look forward to setting it up this weekend 

 

you're Welcome   :Very Happy: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## gentooGator

Hello,

The title says it all really.  I have a HP pavillion and the broadcom wireless driver with madwifi is just too slow for use.  I can't stand using windows so i guess the best option is to just use a usb key for wifi.

Please, from personal experience ideally, can someone recomend an appropriate wi fi key which obviously has to be 100% compatible, without problems, with gentoo.

Thanks in anticpation.

----------

## Clad in Sky

I'm using a realtek rtl8187b based wlan usb stick.

Works well. Didn't try any wap encryption, though. But this shouldn't be an issue.

----------

## gentooGator

Thanks for the reply.  

Sorry, forget to specify but it must be known to work with WEP and WPA.  I've had problems many a times with drivers working fine without encryption but then not working at all with it...

----------

## plice

Hi,

I got mini server with only one pcie slot (which is taken for TV card). I'm looking at WUSB300N but it seems that many ppl are having huge problems. Is there someone using a usb wifi that runs well on gentoo and uses wap2 ?

I've seen http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WUSB54GC, but it doesn't support wap2.

Any ideas which one could i buy? it will save me drilling holes and running cables . . .

thank you

p.s. is there like wiki page of which hardware works with gentoo?

----------

## mikegpitt

I always recommend the Belkin 802.11g USB 2.0 Wireless G, model F5D7050, because it's cheap and works well in Linux without hassle.  The newer version of the chipset in this model requires the installation of net-wireless/rt73-firmware.

You can get it on NewEgg for under $30 usually:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314011&Tpk=F5D7050

That said, many adapters will work out of the box these days (assuming you have the drive and firmware installed)...  it's always good to do a little research before hand though.  I've found stores like BestBuy always stock the latest shiny new models, many which won't work without ndiswrapper, but there are a few gems in the rough.

----------

## Rexilion

The stick you are referring to has WPA2 support btw. Many vendors say that their chip supports WPA which includes WPA2 (since WPA2 is a subset of WPA).

For your question:

http://users.linpro.no/janl/hardware/wifi.html

http://linux-wless.passys.nl/

However, the rule of thumb is YMMV (Your Mileage May Vary)

Good luck  :Very Happy: 

----------

## plice

thnx, bought F5D7050 for 20 bucks of ebay including postage  :Smile:  fingers crossed!

----------

## nixnut

merged some posts above

----------

## gfaccin

I have a DLink DWL-G122 here and it works nicely on my 64 bit gentoo. There's a native driver for it.

----------

